# MTV3's~Help



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello ladies,

I'm desperately trying to find out who this artist is: I thought it was Alejandro Fernando, but I don't think so. 

I saw the video on MTV3's, www.mtv3sla.com, and this is all I have, 3 guys, two rappers and the main guy, sings really fast and they're all sitting in chairs facing the camera. The song has a fast tempo and is upbeat.

Muchas Gracias!


----------

